# Polis Post Office



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Anyone knows if packages from UK or Germany can be picked up in Polis post office or must be picked up in Paphos?


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Baywatch said:


> Anyone knows if packages from UK or Germany can be picked up in Polis post office or must be picked up in Paphos?


Yes, they can. I have picked up packages from Polis Post Office numerous times.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

David_&_Letitia said:


> Yes, they can. I have picked up packages from Polis Post Office numerous times.


OK good. Now when we will move up in the neighborhood I don't want to drive down to Paphos for our packages


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Baywatch said:


> OK good. Now when we will move up in the neighborhood I don't want to drive down to Paphos for our packages


There was only one occasion when something we ordered from Amazon SarL unexpectedly arrived from Switzerland and was held in Paphos by customs. However, after showing the invoice to the Polis Post Office, we were able to have the item released for collection in Polis but had to pay duty when we picked it up. That, of course, was another matter.

PS - You have chosen a great area to live! We have been here 8 months and love it!


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

David_&_Letitia said:


> There was only one occasion when something we ordered from Amazon SarL unexpectedly arrived from Switzerland and was held in Paphos by customs. However, after showing the invoice to the Polis Post Office, we were able to have the item released for collection in Polis but had to pay duty when we picked it up. That, of course, was another matter.
> 
> PS - You have chosen a great area to live! We have been here 8 months and love it!


Yea we are sure we will like it. There is two houses where we will live, so you can call it rural I assume....


----------



## Davetheeagle (Jun 5, 2014)

We are in Prodromi, arriving Wednesday morning, cant wait to make the move permenant, just a couple more years!


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Davetheeagle said:


> We are in Prodromi, arriving Wednesday morning, cant wait to make the move permenant, just a couple more years!


We will live 1,5 km from Podromi, then we will perhaps meet in future


----------



## Davetheeagle (Jun 5, 2014)

Baywatch said:


> We will live 1,5 km from Podromi, then we will perhaps meet in future


Or next week in Insomnia!


----------



## southcoastlady (Apr 18, 2015)

Davetheeagle said:


> Or next week in Insomnia!


oh no, not insomnia!!! had a drink there the other day….


----------



## Davetheeagle (Jun 5, 2014)

The other day, not every day ???


----------

